# RAW, somewhere easy, 4/28 or 4/29



## mondeo (Apr 22, 2010)

Who wants to help me break in the bike?


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2010)

Slight chance I could do Wednesday. Not sure how convenient Nassahegan/Burlington is for you, but a ride around the Scoville twisties would be a good introduction. It's all pretty flat so you can concentrate on staying on the bike... :lol: If you're feeling it, maybe a dip down into Sessions woods (B street or something). Those are the usual intro areas for Nass.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2010)

Those are the only two days next week that I definitely can't ride.  Let Greg show you around the Scoville area of Nass, it's a good introduction.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

Im gonna be riding somewhere mon or tuesday if its dry

steveo


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Im gonna be riding somewhere mon or tuesday if its dry
> 
> steveo


I'd be up for those, but they won't be dry with that forecast...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Slight chance I could do Wednesday. Not sure how convenient Nassahegan/Burlington is for you, but a ride around the Scoville twisties would be a good introduction. It's all pretty flat so you can concentrate on staying on the bike... :lol: If you're feeling it, maybe a dip down into Sessions woods (B street or something). Those are the usual intro areas for Nass.


Google says about 30 minutes from work. Close enough.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> Slight chance I could do Wednesday. Not sure how convenient Nassahegan/Burlington is for you, but a ride around the Scoville twisties would be a good introduction. It's all pretty flat so you can concentrate on staying on the bike... :lol: If you're feeling it, maybe a dip down into Sessions woods (B street or something). Those are the usual intro areas for Nass.


Looking like a chance of rain for tomorrow. How's that slight chance coming along?


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2010)

Slight has progressed to impossible. Might try for an early Saturday morning rip.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 28, 2010)

A few of us are planning in riding in the Hartford area on Thursday, your welcome to join us. Right now it looks like we will either be riding Meshomasic or Case mt. Once we figure it out I will post it up here.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> A few of us are planning in riding in the Hartford area on Thursday, your welcome to join us. Right now it looks like we will either be riding Meshomasic or Case mt. Once we figure it out I will post it up here.



I am probably out for this now, have a van full of windows I need to bring up to MA and no room for the bike. I doubt I will have enough time to go home and then make it back for the ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I am probably out for this now, have a van full of windows I need to bring up to MA and no room for the bike. I doubt I will have enough time to go home and then make it back for the ride.



Are any of this windows going to 'fall' our of your van and land in my driveway?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Are any of this windows going to 'fall' our of your van and land in my driveway?



They're nothing you want, just a bunch of small historic weight and chain windows


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 28, 2010)

Trev and I are riding Case Mt in Machester from the line street lot at 4:45, your welcome to join us Mondeo. It will be a pretty mello pace.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 28, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Count me in.



Line street is real easy to get too, exit 3 off 384. take a left at the end of the ramp, Line street is the first left after the country club. I drive a silver ford ranger and Trev has a jeep wrangler.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 29, 2010)

Since I can't make it back to Manchester in 20 minutes, I'll be riding Nass around 5:30


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2010)

Good ride today, Mondeo is going to make the transition from road to dirt very easy! All he needs are some better tires and time getting used to clipping into his pedals on chunky terrain.

Edit: he also took on a pretty technical place for his first mtb ride. Case is VERY rocky and nothing there is easy.


----------



## Trev (Apr 30, 2010)

A sexy ride it was !

Glad you guys kept up :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2010)

Trev said:


> A sexy ride it was !
> 
> Glad you guys kept up :lol:



Thanks for taking it easy on me 

when I was taking my bike out of the back of my truck at home last night I noticed some damage to my frame, a sizeable dent in the seat tube from a rock.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2010)

Stoped by my LBS to have the mech check out the damage to my frame. He said I have nothing to worry about, it's a really beefy steel FR frame and will be fine. He also said had it been an Alum frame it would be a goner. He was how ever concearned with some major scratches on my fork. Said it's only a matter of time before those scratches cuase the seals to fail and I will need to have it rebuilt.......again.


----------



## Trev (May 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Stoped by my LBS to have the mech check out the damage to my frame. He said I have nothing to worry about, it's a really beefy steel FR frame and will be fine. He also said had it been an Alum frame it would be a goner. He was how ever concearned with some major scratches on my fork. Said it's only a matter of time before those scratches cuase the seals to fail and I will need to have it rebuilt.......again.




Was it from the OTB on that little downhill rock *we *had, umm, problems with? lol


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2010)

Trev said:


> Was it from the OTB on that little downhill rock *we *had, umm, problems with? lol



Either that or the rock wall, I can of OTB'd after the roller down from the wall


----------



## Trev (May 1, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Either that or the rock wall, I can of OTB'd after the roller down from the wall



Ya, that down hill entrance near the entrance of red, should be easy enough. We make it so hard because it was downhill.. funny though.. kind of..   we conquered !


----------

